# Where to buy Heat shrink sleeves for 18650 batteries - Durban



## Waine (18/10/16)

Just a quick one. Does anyone know of a brick and mortar shop in the Durban area where I can buy heat shrink sleeves to re cover my 18650 batteries?

Much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/16)

Waine said:


> Just a quick one. Does anyone know of a brick and mortar shop in the Durban area where I can buy heat shrink sleeves to re cover my 18650 batteries?
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> ...



I know Ohm My Ecig has them... got two the other day... not on the web site but they do have!


----------



## ShamZ (18/10/16)

Also saw Vape Decadence, Eciginn B&M in Toti has some.


----------



## Anneries (18/10/16)

Vaporize.co.za


----------



## Waine (18/10/16)

@RobFisher OMG! Thank you so much! I never even knew about Ohm my Ecig in Kloof! Can you believe it? And I live in Waterfall -- around the corner. I just visited their website. I will definitely be paying them a visit, come month end.

However, I must thank Big Guy at Sir Vape who sorted me out with some heat shrink sleeves today. 

They work amazingly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (19/10/16)

Waine said:


> Just a quick one. Does anyone know of a brick and mortar shop in the Durban area where I can buy heat shrink sleeves to re cover my 18650 batteries?
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> ...


I got a crap load of them for a couple of bucks at fast tech.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (19/10/16)

@kev mac Thanks for the info. But I don't do online ordering. It's just a thing with me. Hard to explain why. I only do brick and mortar shops. I have now discovered a vaping vendor near my home, so I will use them, as well as Sir Vape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (20/10/16)

Waine said:


> @kev mac Thanks for the info. But I don't do online ordering. It's just a thing with me. Hard to explain why. I only do brick and mortar shops. I have now discovered a vaping vendor near my home, so I will use them, as well as Sir Vape.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do what works for you bro, just keep on vapeing!


----------

